# Algae Crew



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

I've got a 2.5 Gallon tank that I'm using to grow out some plants as well as QT others prior to moving them into a display. Not QT as in to prevent disease (which I probably should do), but QT so I don't bring over any noticeable algae or snails/snail eggs. 

I've been pretty on ball with Potassium Permanganate dips on the plants to axe the snails from coming in, but I've noticed some algae growing. I'm currently running EI on this tank as well as pressurized CO2 and I've seen a bit of staghorn showing up as well as hair algae that I pull out. Is there anything that feeds on either of them? I can't do Excel spot treatments as I've got some Calagosa sp. Beccarii that won't tolerate it in the water.

The only caveat to this is the following:

- Must be able to live in 2.5 gallon tank
- Tolerate 75-80 degree temps (flux from lighting from day/night)
- Can deal with large water changes (no actual filter on this tank, just a Eheim surface skimmer with a sponge thats cleaned weekly with a 60% water change.)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You probably won't like this answer, LOL. When I had a similar situation in a 3.5 gallon tank, I dosed with Excel, spot treated with H2O2, and when the algae was softened up, I put dozens of ramshorn snails in the tank to eat it.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah, not a fan of that answer, lol. Not because of the snails, but mainly the Excel since I can't do it 

I think I might try and get some Amano's on Sunday.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Up and stabilize your co2

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

My CO2 is actually very stable and is at 1 bubble per second and runs from 6:30AM to 10:30PM with a light cycle from 7:00AM to 11:30PM. Light cycle is two T-5's that span across multiple tanks. I'm not sure if I should be upping the CO2 as this is only a 2.5 gallon, but I guess I could.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have found no shrimp or snail or any fish to be a great algae problem solver


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Was this a typo or do you really have a photo period 161/2 hours?



Tihsho said:


> My CO2 is actually very stable and is at 1 bubble per second and runs from 6:30AM to 10:30PM with a light cycle from 7:00AM to 11:30PM. Light cycle is two T-5's that span across multiple tanks. I'm not sure if I should be upping the CO2 as this is only a 2.5 gallon, but I guess I could.


----------

